# Ground Control Coilovers



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Does anyone have these, and how well do you liek them. Would you suggest them for road racing conditions or no?


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

i have some....they are pretty good...juss make sure u upgrade ur struts too........


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Ground Control Coilovers + KYB AGX = Very Good Set Up!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

good stuff


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Quepias said:


> *Ground Control Coilovers + KYB AGX = Very Good Set Up! *


Best combo ever!!!


----------



## xLyricistx (Jul 26, 2002)

Can someone with Ground Control spring rate 350-front/ 300-rear, tell me about how their car handles and how the ride is? Would it be good for a daily driver or is it to stiff ? I have only heard and read from people with 300/200 spring rates.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

xLyricistx said:


> *Can someone with Ground Control spring rate 350-front/ 300-rear, tell me about how their car handles and how the ride is? Would it be good for a daily driver or is it to stiff ? I have only heard and read from people with 300/200 spring rates. *



That sounds like it would be more my type of spring rate for what I want, but if the others work then I may have to go that route.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

try the suspension article on Sentra.net


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

This is better off in the suspension section, I will help you with that. 

I will also tell you that I have the 350/300 GC AGX setup. It handles well and rides OK as long as you don't slam the car. The Koni stops help out in the comfort department as well.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

wes said:


> *This is better off in the suspension section, I will help you with that.
> 
> I will also tell you that I have the 350/300 GC AGX setup. It handles well and rides OK as long as you don't slam the car. The Koni stops help out in the comfort department as well. *


Well I dont want "OK", I want damn good. Any other types of suggestions?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> *Well I dont want "OK", I want damn good. Any other types of suggestions? *


I just got offered a set of used (2-3 mon.) GCs with AGX for $350 from some guy thats trying to get bagged...I think its a really good deal but he had em on a 200---its the same for a SEntra right...?????


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I just got offered a set of used (2-3 mon.) GCs with AGX for $350 from some guy thats trying to get bagged...I think its a really good deal but he had em on a 200---its the same for a SEntra right...????? *


yep its the same for a sentra as the 200


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

scrappy said:


> *yep its the same for a sentra as the 200 *


Damn I think I may just have to go with this set-up then.....I can deal with a little clunking and clacking.....IM sure its no where nearly as bad as the Arospeeds I have now...


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

take them apart and use the duct tape method out of npm Im pullin mine of this spring hopefully that gets rid of the noise its worse than I thought it would be


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

scrappy said:


> *take them apart and use the duct tape method out of npm Im pullin mine of this spring hopefully that gets rid of the noise its worse than I thought it would be *


Yeah Im gonna try and follow NPM...Ill do everything but silicone seal it...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> *Well I dont want "OK", I want damn good. Any other types of suggestions? *


If you want DAMN GOOD ride quality get the Motivational engineering. Also softer spring rates will make the ride better/softer. You have to sort out what you want, killer performance, or trade some performance for ride quality. That is up to you.


----------



## kev (Dec 2, 2002)

I've got a GC sleeve kit with a 350/300 with AGX's. I have no complaints about the ride comfort.

Performance wise...it's sweet, but I've only got mine dropped about 1.5" all around


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

If you want the real thing: get JICs.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

CarloSR said:


> *If you want the real thing: get JICs. *



Would like to have more info than just JIC's. Please explain more about them.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

kev said:


> *I've got a GC sleeve kit with a 350/300 with AGX's. I have no complaints about the ride comfort.
> 
> Performance wise...it's sweet, but I've only got mine dropped about 1.5" all around  *


Damn this may seem kinda ricerish but just a 1.5 seems like a waste of GCs/AGXs....but you are actually following the recommended drop so......Im sure the ride should be good.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> *If you want DAMN GOOD ride quality get the Motivational engineering. Also softer spring rates will make the ride better/softer. You have to sort out what you want, killer performance, or trade some performance for ride quality. That is up to you. *


I concur. The Motivational set-up is the best set-up I've experienced in a road going SE-R.

For a race set-up something like 650/650 with some double adjustable Konis and a welded cage might be a good place to start. Definitely not what you want on the street.

I used to want a hard-core set-up on my road car, but now having experienced a good road car set-up and driven a dedicated race car (with only 450/400), I say screw the hard core set-up on the street. If the suspension bottoms it sucks. Period. If it is so stiff if skips over bumps it sucks. You need comliance on a street vehicle first and foremost. You _must_ keep the tires in contact with the ground and it cannot bottom. You've _gotta_ be able to live, survive, and thrive in the real world.

I have 275/200 with AGX on my G20 right now. I'd prefer Konis. The AGX are OK, but not the greatest. I'd rather have short body dampers. Also, my front springs are a bit too short (7") and coilbind (can tell by the witness marks on the coils). I'm hoping some 8" springs and some Koni snubbers will make it all come good. When the springs don't coilbind, the ride is incredibly good and the handling is as good as any road car I've driven hard.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Damn this may seem kinda ricerish but just a 1.5 seems like a waste of GCs/AGXs....but you are actually following the recommended drop so......Im sure the ride should be good. *


Any more and you may as well just weld up the suspension since there will be no travel and the car will be riding on the snubbers. The handling will flat out blow goats too.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Do your homework!!
http://www.jic-magic.com/
http://www.ground-control.com/
http://www.tirerack.com/index.jsp

and search around!!


----------



## kev (Dec 2, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Damn this may seem kinda ricerish but just a 1.5 seems like a waste of GCs/AGXs....but you are actually following the recommended drop so......Im sure the ride should be good. *


I just autoXed the car for the first time (ever) yesterday. I had a blast, and the car handled superbly. 

I did dork around, and lowering the car 2" or more...it would bottom out the suspension on uneven pavement or potholes. That 1/2 an inch made a world of difference for me.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

I was thinking about getting the GC coilovers with the KYB AGX. I know it was mentioned earlier, but do you guys agree this is a good setup??


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

yep but if u do get the B13 AGX's up front. they are shorter. more travel. that if u are gonna give it a low drop.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

I was thinking about 2in for normal driving.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Would i have to make any modifications to put the B13 AGX's in? Or would it just be like the B14's.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

fronts same but a little shorter. no mods. dont get rears though.


----------

